# Carmel College, Wallingford, Oxfordshire.



## timbly (Sep 28, 2010)

Carmel College was a Jewish school that closed in 1997 after operating for almost fifty years. It would be inaccurate to say that this site is derelict, more mothballed. Every building is locked tight & there is a large staff present – even resident – maintaining the grounds. Therefore, this wasn't the most successful mission I've done so far. I did get some good shots through the windows which betray a certain Marie Celeste quality. 

The photos here are, as usual, a sample of the hundred-odd I've got on my site. Click here.


----------

